# here's my collection



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

1. sig sauer p220 carry .45
2. cz 85B 9mm
3. baby eagle/jericho 941 .45
4. taurus pt 24/7 compact
5. glock 26 9mm
6. taurus 605 .357
7. phoenix arms .22
8. titan .25 auto
9. (not pictured) 12 gauge mossberg 500

i wish i was rich so i could buy 2 of every gun my heart desires haha


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice collection!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice. :smt023


----------

